# Stephen Thompson to fight for welterweight title



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 12, 2016)

So dana white confirmed Thompson will fight for the title. Good because I was so sure her get passed over for a Gsp or Diaz fight but I'm glad he gets his shot he's an amazing and hope he beats Woodley as he's acting like he's trying to avoid thompson saying he wants to fight 2 inactive fighters.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 13, 2016)

Oh dear looks like woodleys still trying to find a way out Tyron T-Wood Woodley on Twitter

This is starting to remind me of liddel and Ortiz, liddel easily the top contender yet Ortiz refused to fight. Thompson is easily the one who deserves it. He deserved it more than Woodley did, thompson just easily beat a guy who Woodley lost to if that fight doesn't happen then it shows how disgraceful the UFC has become


----------



## Tez3 (Aug 13, 2016)

The UFC is a business, it does what businesses do, makes money. It's not a charity or the Olympics where you are supposed to compete just for the medals and the glory.


----------



## Buka (Aug 13, 2016)

This might be a really good fight.


----------



## Kickboxer101 (Aug 13, 2016)

Buka said:


> This might be a really good fight.


Thompsons my favourite fighter for a few reasons 1: his styles awesome and he's always exciting 2: he came up the proper way he didnt win a reality show, he didnt act like an idiot talking his way into everything, he simply won fights. He started on the undercard and made his way to the main event. 

His only loss was to matt brown but really he shouldn't have been in the cage with brown that was his second ufc fight and brown was way more experienced and he didnt do awful in that fight He won the standup and nearly knocked him out a few times it was his ground and cardio that failed him. In a kickboxing match he'd have won. Let's hope Woodley stops running and takes the fight.


----------



## Buka (Aug 13, 2016)

Hard not to be a fan of Wonderboy,I'm always pulling for the striker.

Hard to say what a "proper way" for a fighter to come up is, no road is easy. He's paid his dues as well. I wish them both good luck. Woodley's no slouch, might be a great match up.


----------

